
Samsung recalls 2.8m washing machines after reports of explosions - mgiannopoulos
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/04/samsung-washing-machine-recall-explosion-risk
======
joshka
WASHINGTON – The U.S. Department of Transportation (DOT), with the Federal
Aviation Administration (FAA) and the Pipeline and Hazardous Materials Safety
Administration (PHMSA), today announced it is issuing an emergency order to
ban all Samsung washing machine devices from air transportation in the United
States. Individuals who own or possess a Samsung washing machine device may
not transport the device on their person, in carry-on baggage, or in checked
baggage on flights to, from, or within the United States. This prohibition
includes all Samsung washing machine devices. The washing machines also cannot
be shipped as air cargo. The ban will be effective on Saturday, November 5,
2016, at noon ET.

------
interdrift
I guess you could say Samsung really exploded this year

------
lightedman
And this is why I like my older tech washing machines. At least everything was
bolted down instead of tabbed and roll-fit. Unbalanced load? Just walk over to
it, lift the lid, re-adjust, close lid. No worries about a broken jaw from the
top flying off.

------
visarga
Was the washing machine division taking notes from the mobile division?

~~~
Kenji
Maybe it's a systemic problem and they neglected quality control after
previous successes. A classic example of why you should never neglect quality
control. The alternative costs more by orders of magnitude.

------
philfrasty
Is a recall of this size (just like the Note 7) a cost companies try to cover
with a special insurance they set up in advance or usually pay themselves?

